# piers



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

anybody know if we lost any in this little storm.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

jobxe327 said:


> anybody know if we lost any in this little storm.


doubt it bro, wasnt much here at the beach..i think inland got hit worse then we did lol...


Jesse


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

johnny mercer's got wiped out. that one 72 mph gust at wrightsville was all it took to crumble those concrete pilings...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

uncdub13 said:


> johnny mercer's got wiped out. that one 72 mph gust at wrightsville was all it took to crumble those concrete pilings...


 Another pier gone??? You think they will rebuild??

One by one......


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Another pier gone??? You think they will rebuild??
> 
> One by one......


kenny, he's just yankin ur chain haha!

:beer:


Jesse


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Why didn't I find it all that amusing?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

OBX_Nomad said:


> Why didn't I find it all that amusing?


no hence of sumor maybe


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> no hence of sumor maybe


Yeah perhaps I haven't had enough to drink yet. ;-)


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

OBX_Nomad said:


> Yeah perhaps I haven't had enough to drink yet. ;-)


thats the spirit!:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

I stumbled out onto Avon Pier last night, and it's still here... I think... All I know, I walked to work from some cottage in Avon, no socks, a tshirt, and some athletic shorts inside out. I haven't shaved in 5 days, haven't been home in 2, and here I sit typing.... But yeah, the piers are here!!!


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

Called the owner of the Surf City Pier, on Topsail Island, and, the Pier, made it through unhurt.


----------



## Tarheel Angler (Aug 26, 2004)

*Piers*

Talked to a NC Wildlife guy at Cape Lookout today...all piers on NC coast made it fine although Ocean Crest at Oak Island had some minor damage and a lot or beach wash out!! Johnny Mercers will handle 150 MPH winds...


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

that pier was built to withstand 200mph winds not 72, lol!


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

are the spots bitting yet


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Sorry Ryan,Jesse and the gang down there..*

Little slooooow on the uptake...

We've lost the ends of piers here with medium ne'rs and such.. Not really thinking about a full concrete pier... It will be nice to see what one looks like after Jennettes is done...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Little slooooow on the uptake...
> 
> We've lost the ends of piers here with medium ne'rs and such.. Not really thinking about a full concrete pier... It will be nice to see what one looks like after Jennettes is done...


chunks of bogue have been sliced and diced on storms hehe, i will give it to the owner for always fixing it fast though.

They are suppose to build another pier on emerald isle,and be done by 2010, i cant wait to see how that concrete one turns out! 

HOPEFULLY!!!! they let us king fish/cobe/tarpon fish etc etc , maybe even shark fish at night????



Jesse


----------



## whichway (Jun 6, 2007)

isn, that going where the old pier was?


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

yeah at the old EI pier site.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> chunks of bogue have been sliced and diced on storms hehe, i will give it to the owner for always fixing it fast though.
> 
> They are suppose to build another pier on emerald isle,and be done by 2010, i cant wait to see how that concrete one turns out!
> 
> ...


 You mean someone is actually going to build a *new pier???* 

My hat's off to em...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> You mean someone is actually going to build a *new pier???*
> 
> My hat's off to em...


yeah i think its a city or state owned pier, so iuno, and ill believe it when i see it.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Kenny, I think the same group doing Jeanette's is doing that one....NC Aquariums, State of NC and probably Carteret County as well.

Maybe the trend will catch on?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Kenny, I think the same group doing Jeanette's is doing that one....NC Aquariums, State of NC and probably Carteret County as well.
> 
> Maybe the trend will catch on?


that would be a nice trend to see chuck.


Jesse


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Kenny, I think the same group doing Jeanette's is doing that one....NC Aquariums, State of NC and probably Carteret County as well.
> 
> Maybe the trend will catch on?


 Really,too bad we can't see it on NPS concession piers... Concrete is ruled out.. It'd be awsume to have one here made of concrete... Dow ect,would be fit to be tied were NPS to allow that...


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't think I've ever even set foot on a concrete pier. I wish theyd make a pier that was 2,500 feet long! That would be insane!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

JeepMike said:


> I don't think I've ever even set foot on a concrete pier. I wish theyd make a pier that was 2,500 feet long! That would be insane!!


you can drag my cart and gear to the end for me


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

JeepMike said:


> I don't think I've ever even set foot on a concrete pier. I wish theyd make a pier that was 2,500 feet long! That would be insane!!



here you go... a mile and 1/2 on the south side...

http://www.skywaypiers.com/about_us.html


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Now thats just pretty dang cool Rockfish. Have you ever fished that place?!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

sure have... was a wonderful place to fish... when I was there it was blocked off and you couldn't drive out, you had to walk your mess out... that was before the state opened it as a pay pier... 

it's the old skyway bridge that the tug boat captain collapsed years ago converted over...

here's another link that covers fishing reports from there... it seems that they've shut down the message boards from that 1st site...

http://bigmikesforum.com/


----------

